# Kurt 6"



## BillyT (May 25, 2016)

hey guys, I have a 6" kurt thats too big for my mill/drill. I want to sell it and buy something smaller.

I am wondering what you guys think I should ask for it. (only used it once)


----------



## aliva (May 25, 2016)

A picture would be nice to see the condition and a few more specs , age, model etc


----------



## hman (May 25, 2016)

I recently sold an older 6" Kurt (in very good condition) for $300 on Craigslist.  Like you, I'd discovered that it was way too large for my (Grizzly G1007/RF-30) mill-drill.  Sounds like yours is newer than mine, so you might be able to get more.  I just don't know what the "market" is like in Saskatchewan.  Best wishes!


----------



## sanddan (May 27, 2016)

I bought a D60 Kurt like the photo above (no holes in the jaws though) for $120 about 2 years ago. If it was a newer D668 I would ask $400 if only used twice and was in as new condition. I've seen the D688 selling in the Seattle area for $350, new in the box, but I didn't want to drive 3 hrs to pick it up. There is a local supplier that has them new for $484 (toolssupply.com) which is where I ended up buying mine as I could pickup local vs shipping. All depends on what you have.

A good vise to look at for your mill is the Glacern 5". I had one of these for my Enco PF45 size bench top mill. They are very good quality and a nice size.


----------



## Reeltor (May 27, 2016)

About 2 years ago I saw a Kurt "almost new" 6" vise on Craigs List; a buddy got it for $200.  In this case the seller was telling the truth, the vise looked unused.  From what I hear, everything is more expensive in Canada.  What did you pay for it and what condition is it in?

Mike


----------



## Cheeseking (May 27, 2016)

As a point of reference Enco has 25% and free ship today.   The 688 is $426 to your door brand new.


----------

